
Why is the macro systems in lisps considered so valuable - tosh
https://clojureverse.org/t/why-is-the-macro-systems-in-lisps-considered-so-valuable/2622
======
timonoko
Too long did not read. But as I recall it most users do not understand that
macros are foremostly tool to enhance compilation. It does not matter how
shitty the macro execution is, all that matters is the end product, which is
to be compiled. The syntax and code extension function is just annoying mess
and regular users should not be encouraged to do that.

~~~
timonoko
What is this downvoting and "flagging" thingy? What does it even mean? If you
have opposing view about macroes, why dont you Just tell it?

